# Hi-Lo question



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

What are your thoughts on hi-lo campers? I have a Tundra with 6 cylinder so I am limited to towing weight. Not looking for long pulls, maybe 150 miles due to a health issue. I have never owned one, so if you have knowledge, please give me your opinion. Thanks


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

They are expensive. But nice. Personally I like them, but we were too poor at the time, so we just got a pop up, which we loved. But to answer your question, heck yeah, they are great if you can afford one.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can tell you I do not really care for them as the walls have gaps on the interior when poped up, not an air issue but glints of sunlight. We started with a 22ft basic camper and got the big head and upgraded to a 27' with slide - we loved it but was a night mare to pull with a half ton with sway bars. Think about how it will pull - rent one for a weekend ''any kind'' and see what you think before buying. And if you just want to view some take a day and walk around PPL Motorhomes - not saying to buy there just go look. If you have less invested it won't suck so bad paying storage on it, as most neighborhoods will not allow you to keep at home. So you will be looking at a monthly storage fee use it or not, but they are great fun if you use them as we have.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Woreout said:


> What are your thoughts on hi-lo campers? I have a Tundra with 6 cylinder so I am limited to towing weight. Not looking for long pulls, maybe 150 miles due to a health issue. I have never owned one, so if you have knowledge, please give me your opinion. Thanks


If you are going to tow with a 6, the first thing you should do is to install an additional transmission oil cooler and a temperature gauge to continuously monitor transmission temperature, otherwise you will look at a hefty bill for transmission overhaul. Even though Tundra is a great truck, you are pushing the limit towing anything over 4,000 lbs with it....especially where you tow it in hilly area or against the wind.

I towed my 25' (6,000 lbs) with a 1/2 ton V-8 Dodge on three camping trips, about 1,000 miles. The transmission blew (50K miles on the clock). 
After spending 2k to fix that transmission, I traded the Dodge for an F250 with diesel engine. The difference is like night and day. On hilly terrain in West Texas, the Dodge with the trailer behind it was not able to go any faster than 40 miles/hour up hill at full throttle. Gas mileage went from 17 mpg without tow to 8 mpg with tow.
Now, with the diesel F250, I easily make 65 mph and fuel mileage is 12 mpg traveling in West Texas and 13 mpg on level terrain.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I had one but felt it was too narrow. I really didn't like it compared to the one I have now. It is easier to pull and you do need less vehicle which is the key to the trailer. I don't like the narrow hallway and always having to sit down to let someone by.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Had one and it was great. Real good for 1 or 2 people. Pulls good also.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

wife and I had one for 3years....loved it.....


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

kids will love it as it is like a transformer, but you can hear everything. For a little more money you can get a little peace and quiet


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought one used and I used it on dear leases for 5 years. I hauled it to west texas with a 1/2 ton truck with no problems. It was easy to get it into the woods bc of the height, no trimming necessary.

Dont forget the keys, when lowered and in the middle of nowhere, they are not easy to break into....


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I always like the looks of those as well as their little brothers the TowLite but do they even make them even more?


----------

